# Should a newbie consider a Hi-Point firearm?



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I did not see a brand forum for the Hi-Point so I thought I would ask about them here as I am new to guns and do not own my first firearm yet. I am not trying to start a huge debate but I have a few questions about this brand. First off is this brand a case of "you get what you pay for" or is it a serious value for the money? I understand that a gun like this could never stand up to a Glock but is a Hi-Point a quality gun at a cheap price? Why is a Hi-Point so cheap and a S&W three times the price? Thanks for the input and for helping me learn.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The following remarks apply to _all_ Hi-Point pistols, regardless of caliber.

Pro:
1. It's cheap. If it ever breaks, they'll fix it free-or you could just throw it away.
2. It's more accurate than you are.

Con:
1. It's made primarily of Zymak (Zinc), and will disintegrate eventually-maybe pretty soon.
2. It doesn't fit anybody's hands particularly well. And it's heavy.
3. It has an atrocious trigger action-heavy, hard, and gritty.
4. It's unsuited for concealed carry. It's too big and heavy for the round it shoots.
5. There are no decent holsters available for it.
6. Did I say that it's heavy? And that the trigger is terrible?


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

OK, heavy is a good thing when it comes to helping control recoil, right? I am noticing that compared to other guns the Hi-Point seems heavier and larger compared to the competition. Yeah the HP is ugly but I do not care about that, I am interested in it being a quality gun and something you can count on. The gun does seem to be a brock but because I have not carried a gun I am not sure if a few ounces matter.....would you get use to the weight?


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I wouldn't own a high point if it was given to me for free. I feel like a firearm should last a life time. And I just never got that impression when handling the hi point. Even the glocks. I don't like those. They seem cheap and very plastic like. (I know they are a good gun, just my opinion on them) If money is a concern I would just wait and keep saving. But don't wait too long , who knows what will happen with Osama back in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

s1mp13m4n said:


> OK, heavy is a good thing when it comes to helping control recoil, right?...I am interested in it being a quality gun and something you can count on....would you get use to the weight?


Below, I have highlighted my own words, in partial answer to your questions.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> The following remarks apply to _all_ Hi-Point pistols, regardless of caliber.
> 
> Pro:
> 1. It's cheap. If it ever breaks, they'll fix it free-or you could just throw it away.
> ...


A pistol made of Zymak castings will someday become unreliable, because one or more parts will break unexpectedly-probably at the worst possible time. Cast Zymak is not a proper material from which to make a save-your-life pistol.
Accurate shooting is governed mostly by two factors: The fit of the gun to the hand that grips it, and the shooter's ability to control the trigger press. Save-your-life shooting depends entirely upon practical accuracy. A pistol with a heavy, gritty, hard trigger action will make learning to shoot accurately very, very difficult for you and your wife.
A pistol that is _unnecessarily_ heavy causes user fatigue. It will also be fatiguing to carry. Yes, a heavy pistol "absorbs" recoil, making shooting easier; but there is a point at which added weight becomes a liability, rather than an asset.
Carrying a heavy pistol requires a supportive-yet-accessible holster. None exist for Hi-Point pistols.

It is absolutely impossible to buy a "quality gun" (you mean "high quality," I hope) for the price of a Hi-Point pistol.
A quick survey of pistol prices should quickly convince you of this fact. "Quality"-that is, high quality-isn't cheap.
(Psssst: Wanna buy a Yugo? Low mileage!)


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help on this.  Time to look at a Rugar. LOL


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The EAA SAR B6 can be had for under $300. This inexpensive 9mm pistol is a great gun. You can order it from your LGS or Davidson's.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

s1mp13m4n said:


> Thanks for the help on this.  Time to look at a Rugar. LOL


If you are deciding to look at Ruger I would suggest looking at the SR9/SR9c pistols. Our SR9c is an awesome pistol I would trust as much as my 1911.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Among handgun enthusiasts, High Point is considered to be a very ugly trot-line weight (fishing), but most grudgingly admit that they do seem to work, more often than not. That's not a glowing recommendation for something you may bet your life on, but it might, in some cases be better than no gun at all.

Besides, if it doesn't fire, it's a better club than most popular pistols.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have NO complaints about my Hi Point.

Yeah, it's big and ugly but, it goes "bang" every time I pull the trigger and it puts every shot on paper and comes with a lifetime, transferable warranty. For less than $200 for the C9, it got me started shooting again after a 30+ year absence.

In all honesty though, I recently "upgraded" to an S&W SD9 VE.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

s1mp13m4n said:


> Hello everyone. I did not see a brand forum for the Hi-Point so I thought I would ask about them here as I am new to guns and do not own my first firearm yet. I am not trying to start a huge debate but I have a few questions about this brand. First off is this brand a case of "you get what you pay for" or is it a serious value for the money? I understand that a gun like this could never stand up to a Glock but is a Hi-Point a quality gun at a cheap price? Why is a Hi-Point so cheap and a S&W three times the price? Thanks for the input and for helping me learn.


It is a "get what you pay for" If you are looking for a value priced weapon look into the Bersa line of firearms.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If money and cost are an issue, then as stated above Bersa, S&W SD, Ruger P95 are just a few dollars more and might be good ones to check out.


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you all very much. From what I am reading it seems that a Hi Point firearm is not the main primary gun that a person may own, but rather another gun that they own. I am not planning on owning a lot of guns, so I would rather have one overall quality gun rather than one that may or may not be the right choice for a beginner. Rather than go in debt for a Rugar, S&W, M&P, Springfield, I will just wait a little longer and save up for a better overall unit.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, Hi-Point pistols are the evil guns, you can't say they're POS but they are truly get what you pay for as some said above. If you want to get more info on them, you need to visit the "hipointfirearmsforums dot com" site.

Steve has summed the Hi-Points up pretty well. I never owned a Hi-Point but shot a few at the range. They're OK but bulky and heavy.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ruger SR9 or SR40.......$399.......can't get much cheaper for a quality firearm..


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

If cost is an issue talk to you local gun stores and see if the can call you if a quality used gun comes in. Sometimes they are can be very helpful, plus some used guns get fired very little. Smaller stores seem to be more willing to do this then box store. We all have guns that spend most the time in the safe sometime we just can't justify having them and someone ends up with a deal.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to echo *swany*. Way, way back in this conversation, I should have recommended, as he has now done, that the very best value will be found by buying a used gun.
If you become friendly with the gun-shop owner, you usually can arrange a return-for-credit, if the used gun doesn't suit you. Then you use the credit to try out another used gun.
In such cases, it also pays to become friendly with a good gunsmith. Let him survey the used gun you've chosen, for a recommendation to keep or to return.

Jean and I own many guns, and all but two of them were bought used.


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have to echo *swany*. Way, way back in this conversation, I should have recommended, as he has now done, that the very best value will be found by buying a used gun.
> If you become friendly with the gun-shop owner, you usually can arrange a return-for-credit, if the used gun doesn't suit you. Then you use the credit to try out another used gun.
> In such cases, it also pays to become friendly with a good gunsmith. Let him survey the used gun you've chosen, for a recommendation to keep or to return.
> 
> Jean and I own many guns, and all but two of them were bought used.


Good advice on this. My cousin is a gunsmith on the side....has his license, etc.....does not work on them as a career. He is a little biased towards the 45 and the 1911 in general. Trying to get tons of help in picking a gun from him is a little hard.  I do not have a problem with used as long as the gun is in good shape and is a good deal. If I can get the same gun new for $100 more, then I would rather get it new. If I can get a $750 gun for $375, then I am all in. LOL


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

1911 are nice but for most people I'm not sure I would recommend one as a first gun. I'm a big fan of manual safetys on hunting equipment but not on things that may be used in a defense senario. If I have to draw I've already decided it not safe.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

lapetrarca53 said:


> I have NO complaints about my Hi Point.
> 
> Yeah, it's big and ugly but, it goes "bang" every time I pull the trigger and it puts every shot on paper and comes with a lifetime, transferable warranty. For less than $200 for the C9, it got me started shooting again after a 30+ year absence.
> 
> In all honesty though, I recently "upgraded" to an S&W SD9 VE.


 Now that's a real "UP-GRADE" junk for junk.......


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I still can't understand why people would buy a firearm of marginal or dubious quality when for only a few hundred $ more they can have excellent quality. A used CZ-75 can be had for @$500 and you will likely never have a quality problem over decades of use. Is $200 extra that much money to go from marginal to excellent quality? Maybe I am just an out-of-touch rich guy. Note to self, don't run for President I guess...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't think you have to add $200
adding $100 will bring you into several new handguns if you are not picky about caliber choice


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

jm38 said:


> Now that's a real "UP-GRADE" junk for junk.......


I see the gun snobs are here. Have you ever even handled and shot an SD or a Sigma?


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am thinking about and looking at the S&W SD9/40 as a gun choice for me. It is on my list to look at.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I am thinking about and looking at the S&W SD9/40 as a gun choice for me. It is on my list to look at.


If you are going to get a Smith and Wesson it is highly advisable that you go with the M&P over the SD9/40. Even the Ruger SR9/40 is preferable to the SD9/40

Price seems to be your main concern which if your looking for something that fires bullets is kind of a dangerous criteria to set for yourself. You seem like you are the kind of person who is going to only own ONE handgun in your lifetime. You should make that ONE handgun a quality firearm so you never have to buy another one ever again.

If it means buying a used Glock / M&P / or whatever do it! But yest the new Ruger SR9 will work for around 300 and something.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

jm38 said:


> Now that's a real "UP-GRADE" junk for junk.......


Junk? Really?

Just curious.....do you speak from experience or have you been listening to the "I've got a friend, that has a cousin, that knows a guy with a friend that has a (insert brand to be bashed here) and he said......" stories? They seem to be ALL OVER the internet. Not much in the way of first hand horror stories though. Most first hand reports are generally favorable.

In most cases, 90% of Hi Point bashers have NO actual experience with the brand. Third and fourth hand stories are the basis of their determination. We ALL know how stories are embellished as they get passed down..........


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just for giggles I was trying to get my hands on a hi point to hold, look at, and shoot at my local gun store/range. They do not have any in stock and do not rent them. They rent Rugur, S&W, Springfield, and Glock. Kinda hard to see what all the good or bad press about a Hi-Point when I can not find one locally to behold. The local pawn shop here only sells riffles and shot guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

lapetrarca53 said:


> Junk? Really?
> 
> Just curious.....do you speak from experience or have you been listening to the "I've got a friend, that has a cousin, that knows a guy with a friend that has a (insert brand to be bashed here) and he said......" stories? They seem to be ALL OVER the internet. Not much in the way of first hand horror stories though. Most first hand reports are generally favorable.
> 
> In most cases, 90% of Hi Point bashers have NO actual experience with the brand. Third and fourth hand stories are the basis of their determination. We ALL know how stories are embellished as they get passed down..........


Please buy one and put a thousand rounds through it and report back.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Please buy one and put a thousand rounds through it and report back.


Already did that. Not a single hiccup with that piece of junk. Damned POS!

Just out of curiosity, how about yourself? Ever shot one?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope, but I think I may have lit a cigarette with one, along time ago. :mrgreen:


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Nope, but I think I may have lit a cigarette with one, along time ago. :mrgreen:


....thought that would be the case. Pretty typical actually. Gotta' be junk though huh?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*lapetrarca*;
It's understandable that you would not want your choice of pistol "bashed," and would therefore defend it.
Nevertheless, Zymak is not the very best material from which to make a self-defense pistol-or a pair of pliers, or a hammer, for that matter, all of which have indeed been made of Zymak at one time or another. A Zymak gun may work now, but I am not sure that I would trust it to work all of the time, and particularly when I need it the most.
If, for just a bit more money, you could buy a well-designed, machined-steel-or even _partly_ cast-plastic-pistol, you might not want to hazard the $200.00 required to purchase a cast-Zymak gun. You wouldn't have to actually buy one and shoot it, to know that it's not as good.
That's called "critical thinking." As in: I don't have to actually join the Communist Party, to know that I don't want to be a Communist. As in: I don't have to actually eat fecal material, in order to know that I don't want to make it a part of my diet. And so on.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

My thought is your buying something to hold what amounts to a small shaped charge. Why take a chance on what may be an inferior containment vessel when for just a little more you can by something with a proven track record. But I'm may be just a little overly attached to my fingers and eyes. I view it as prudence, or maybe I'm just overly cautious.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

SteveM.....

Truth be told. I don't have a dog in this fight any more. I sold my Hi Point to buy my S&W "junk". Seems odd referring to S&W as "junk" but I guess that's another thread.

My point was that it's almost ALWAYS the ones that have NEVER seen, held or shot a Hi Point that bash them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lapetrarca53 said:


> ...My point was that it's almost ALWAYS the ones that have NEVER seen, held or shot a Hi Point that bash them.


*Critical Thinking:* You don't actually have to do something, or actually experience it, in order to rationally decide that you don't want to do it or to experience it. You can make a completely rational, well-informed decision based entirely upon actual facts, particularly those seen in a manufacturer's own brochure, or discussed by users whose opinions you trust.


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Did we get off topic a bit? LOL The "OP" has spoken. LOL (just having fun)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though I do not have any statistics to support my theory, basically because no studies have been done, that I am aware of....... I do believe that there could be a correlation between the purchasing/shooting of Highpoint firearms and the eating of feces......accomplishing one, without getting hurt, may sway someone towards the other. It could have something to do with the amount of zinc in both, along with the weight, aesthetics, and ease of cleaning.:anim_lol:


Steve M1911A1 said:


> *lapetrarca*;
> It's understandable that you would not want your choice of pistol "bashed," and would therefore defend it.
> Nevertheless, Zymak is not the very best material from which to make a self-defense pistol-or a pair of pliers, or a hammer, for that matter, all of which have indeed been made of Zymak at one time or another. A Zymak gun may work now, but I am not sure that I would trust it to work all of the time, and particularly when I need it the most.
> If, for just a bit more money, you could buy a well-designed, machined-steel-or even _partly_ cast-plastic-pistol, you might not want to hazard the $200.00 required to purchase a cast-Zymak gun. You wouldn't have to actually buy one and shoot it, to know that it's not as good.
> That's called "critical thinking." As in: I don't have to actually join the Communist Party, to know that I don't want to be a Communist. As in: I don't have to actually eat fecal material, in order to know that I don't want to make it a part of my diet. And so on.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*berettabone*, you show all of the earmarks of a true scientist!
I suggest that you apply to the federal government for a study grant, so that you might develop useful statistical information for us all.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

ummmmm....you guys DO know that the brake housings, alternator housings and several other CRITICAL, cast parts of many modern vehicles, are made of Zamak? Oh yeah....airplanes too! Now there's some critical" stuff for ya'!

Again, I don't have a dog in this fight but, as I stated earlier, the bashers are most often those with no exposure to the product. If you want to apply those "critical thinking skills", you should at least make sure the facts are gathered from legitimate sources and not based on third and fourth hand accounts. 

Applying those "critical thinking skills" to incorrect data or assumptions could get you killed some day!


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've shot a high point my mother had bought one, I gave her my xd and told her to sell the high point.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

swany66675 said:


> I've shot a high point my mother had bought one, I gave her my xd and told her to sell the high point.


Now THERE'S some critical thinking for ya'! I commend you for making a decision based on facts and personal experience and NOT someone else's pre-conceived notion.

That's good stuff right there!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

lapetrarca53 said:


> Applying those "critical thinking skills" to incorrect data or assumptions could get you killed some day!


Applying "those critical thinking skills" would actually help you smoke out incorrect data or assumptions....or suspect testimonials.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Applying "those critical thinking skills" would actually help you smoke out incorrect data or assumptions....or suspect testimonials.


Thank you for finally seeing the light!

As I've been stating, the majority of bashers have no exposure or experience with the product so, yes, by applying "critical thinking" skills based on heresay and someone else's expectations, a testimonial as to whether or not a product is fit for use by an individual with no REAL experience with the product becomes suspect IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

We have an interesting topic I think. Sometimes I can really pick em'.  Seriously, I have never seen a Hi-Point handgun in person and I can not find one locally to see and and have something to go on. My local pawn shop does not sell handguns and my local gun shop does not sell Hi-Point and they told me to avoid them basically saying they are junk. It is kinda hard to make up my own mind when I can not locate one. LOL


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

lapetrarca53 said:


> Thank you for finally seeing the light!
> 
> As I've been stating, the majority of bashers have no exposure or experience with the product so, yes, by applying "critical thinking" skills based on heresay and someone else's expectations, a testimonial as to whether or not a product is fit for use by an individual with no REAL experience with the product becomes suspect IMMEDIATELY!


Now you're starting to 'get it.'

By the same token, a person who comes out in favor of a product is just one person who liked their experience with it - not statistical proof, worthy of a defense to the death. Your wonderful experience with a Hi Point carries no more empirical weight than that other guy on the Internet who likes them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If it was such a fine firearm, why did you get rid of it?


lapetrarca53 said:


> Thank you for finally seeing the light!
> 
> As I've been stating, the majority of bashers have no exposure or experience with the product so, yes, by applying "critical thinking" skills based on heresay and someone else's expectations, a testimonial as to whether or not a product is fit for use by an individual with no REAL experience with the product becomes suspect IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I contacted my local Federal agency concerning study grants available.......they told me, due to the fact that more Americans were using food stamps, the forgiveness of college loan interest, free contraceptives, Obamacare, the Dream Act, and the continuing fight at our borders...there would be no grant money available for at least the next four years.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> *berettabone*, you show all of the earmarks of a true scientist!
> I suggest that you apply to the federal government for a study grant, so that you might develop useful statistical information for us all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, well, maybe *lapetrarca* would be interested in contributing... :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

In the immortal words of Nancy Reagan " Just say NO!" .



> Just out of curiosity, how about yourself? Ever shot one?


Never tried man love either.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a Hi Point 4095TS carbine (40 S&W $279). It's not used for any kind of defense. It's my "play" gun. And it's a hoot to shoot. I've put a couple thousand rounds of my reloads thru it without "ANY" glitches. *NOT ONE!* Now I'm not pushing Hi Point. If I were having any problems with it, I'd say so. All I'm doing is sharing my experience with my Hi Point. Go to youtube and do a search on Hi Point. You'll find a ton of videos on them. Do they last? I guess I'll find out. But if I could have only one gun, it would *NOT* be a Hi Point. I'd scrimp and save until I could afford more quality. But I already have a bunch of quality guns, and I wanted to experiment a little with my first "black gun". So far, my Hi Point carbine has been a totally fun and utterly reliable gun! Only time will tell if it remains that way. I just hope this experiment doesn't create a desire for an AR.

OP. Here's the Hi Point forum. Go here and get educated on Hi Point: http://www.hipointfirearmsforums.com/forum/

Happy Shooting,

Don <><


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

s1mp13m4n said:


> Hello everyone. I did not see a brand forum for the Hi-Point so I thought I would ask about them here as I am new to guns and do not own my first firearm yet. I am not trying to start a huge debate but I have a few questions about this brand. First off is this brand a case of "you get what you pay for" or is it a serious value for the money? I understand that a gun like this could never stand up to a Glock but is a Hi-Point a quality gun at a cheap price? Why is a Hi-Point so cheap and a S&W three times the price? Thanks for the input and for helping me learn.


Not trying to start a "Huge Debate"...funny.
What are your expectations? It's an inexpensive gun made from inexpensive materials. It's unlikely that it would become a treasured family heirloom. On the positive side, the company has developed a surprisingly good reputation for great customer service. 
What is your intended use? For plinking, go for it. For just a cheap toy for killing cans, it'll probably do the job just fine. They do have a spotty reputation for reliability. One will run like a clock, others can't go through a magazine without a problem. Which one will you get? I wouldn't recommend betting one's life on it's performance, (not without a lot of testing) but that's personal choice. 
If you must buy new, I would steer you toward a Ruger P95, at around $300-$350, it's hard to beat. The Stoeger Cougar is another one. Old School (Metal) Beretta design at fire sale prices ($400 +/-)


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

Overkill0084 said:


> Not trying to start a "Huge Debate"...funny.
> What are your expectations? It's an inexpensive gun made from inexpensive materials. It's unlikely that it would become a treasured family heirloom. On the positive side, the company has developed a surprisingly good reputation for great customer service.
> What is your intended use? For plinking, go for it. For just a cheap toy for killing cans, it'll probably do the job just fine. They do have a spotty reputation for reliability. One will run like a clock, others can't go through a magazine without a problem. Which one will you get? I wouldn't recommend betting one's life on it's performance, (not without a lot of testing) but that's personal choice.
> If you must buy new, I would steer you toward a Ruger P95, at around $300-$350, it's hard to beat. The Stoeger Cougar is another one. Old School (Metal) Beretta design at fire sale prices ($400 +/-)


The goal is an all around gun for legal everyday concealed carry and also for the fun of shooting at the range. I have learned about Bersa firearms and people seem to like them for the money. Sure I will get a Ruger if I can afford one. I am in no hurry to buy, that is why I am learning now and saving as I go.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bersa I always seem to forget them, I have a friend that carries a firestorm in 9 and loves it. I've shot it a few times and seems like a good gun.


----------

